# Big mistake



## n2n (May 8, 2013)

Some years ago at a National rally In Santa Ana, CA, I had the opportunity to purchase a new in the box Big Boy. (Athern). I thought $160 was too expensive. Live and learn.

I appears the engine is out of production and Athern maybe gone too.

Looking for new or like new Big Boy. Any direction will be appreciated.


n2n


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Most of the industry has long been using a limited production model. If you see something you want, you need to act fast.

But what would give you the impression that Athearn is folding? They just announced that they're revamping their peoduct lines to make it more obvious what level of detail you're getting, but they're not going away any time soon.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Well that mistake is only half as big it would have been if you model HO. Lol Think of it that way.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have noticed out of production Kato stuff becomuing more common on ebay. A lot of stuff gets recycled from estates. Perhaps the Athearn Big Boy will be recycled as well.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I have a Big Boy, 4014, Excursion version, that was from Athearn's last run in N scale last year. I have one on order from Broadway Limited who is showing a delivery date of November or December this year. I also have a sort of order in for the Kato one being developed (my LHS knows I want it and will order it as soon as orders open). That one will probably not be in before mid-2024. All three are the DCC with sound versions.

I will be selling one as soon as I get the second and the second one (probably) as soon as I get the third. Each time, I will keep the one I like best and I have no set criteria for the decision yet. I can let you know which and how much when I make the decision, if you do not find anything first.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Athearn made I believe 3 runs of the big boy and challenger. The 1 st run using the mrc decoder with fob. This was a big loss as it was pleased with issues. If this is the one you have swap out the decoder fir tsunami or soundtraxx and you won’t be dissspointed. 
the second run they did just that swapped for soundtraxx decoders. But they are still around and moved to Chicago ill. I believe from California. You can contact them via email and they still device and have parts. Hope this helps. And 160$ not bad going for 450-550$ now


----------

